# Dove hunting



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Got 7 doves between my dad and I tonight in a half hour.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

That is really not bad at all for this time of year, well done good sir!


----------



## crappiehunter (Jan 10, 2006)

Will it get better or worse when it comes back in?


----------

